# Turning dog crate into rat cage?



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it possible? Or am I just being mad 

I've been looking into getting rats for a while now , and although I'm putting it off till probably next year I was wondering today if it can be done?

Murphy doesn't use his crate anymore so its just sitting there, its pretty big , don't have exact measurements as its in the attic but I think its probably big enough for a labrador to stand in with room to move?

Would this be big enough for 2 ratties? Obviously I would have to mesh it over because the bar spacing is quite large but I can't think of why else it couldn't be done? 

Please tell me if I'm being mad :huh:

Also can you buy clip on shelves as well to make it almost multistory??

sorry for the long postt


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I turned a dog crate into a chinchilla cage once. It does work, the only thing is that it becomes harder to move/lift when you start putting things in it, and the base is so shallow that everything falls out so your constantly sweeping around it. If you can make up a deeper base or put something to stop the bedding being kicked out though it would stop this.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I dont see why not. I look forward to seeing how it turns out if you go ahead with it.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks  do you know what mesh spacing would I need ? thanks again


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

This would be ok, or for rats you could get it with 1" mesh,as they wouldn't be able to squish through:

Wilko Cage Mesh 60cmx150cm | Mesh & Netting | | Netting & Trellis from Wilkinson Plus

Good luck with your project!


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

colliewobble said:


> This would be ok, or for rats you could get it with 1" mesh,as they wouldn't be able to squish through:
> 
> Wilko Cage Mesh 60cmx150cm | Mesh & Netting | | Netting & Trellis from Wilkinson Plus
> 
> Good luck with your project!


thanks very much


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

You could always use correx (you know the stuff people use to make the base with in a guinea pigs c&c cage) to make a deeper base so substrate doesn't get kicked out.


----------

